# What do you think Ansel ?



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't really know much about B+W processing. I took this at Yosemite a few years ago.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 9, 2017)

very nice image. looks a tad dim on my end but I am at the plant and have an old monitor.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> very nice image. looks a tad dim on my end but I am at the plant and have an old monitor.



Thanks


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 14, 2017)

Brightness looks good to me. Really nice image! I like the processing you did. It has great tonal range, plenty of contrast, and I like the persoective. This would make a great wall hanger!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 14, 2017)

Looks like we may have been in the park at the same time of year, maybe the same year.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 14, 2017)

Looks damn good to me.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes, it's my monitor at work. Super fine on the one at home.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 14, 2017)

Very Ansel-esque!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 15, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Brightness looks good to me. Really nice image! I like the processing you did. It has great tonal range, plenty of contrast, and I like the persoective. This would make a great wall hanger!





Gary A. said:


> Looks damn good to me.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 15, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Very Ansel-esque!



Thank you


----------



## gnagel (Feb 22, 2017)

Excellent image...Ansel would be proud!

Glenn


----------



## Semifusa (Feb 22, 2017)

Great picture. I think Ansel would like her.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 22, 2017)

gnagel said:


> Excellent image...Ansel would be proud!
> 
> Glenn





Semifusa said:


> Great picture. I think Ansel would like her.



Thank you


----------

